# newbie



## sj30 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi. My name is Sharon and im 30 years old. My DH and i have been married for 2 years and tring to conceive for 2 and half years. We have had all the testing and are now saving hard for private treatment in Glasgow (as the nhs waiting list so long),for DI. Anyone out there going through the same thing or have had the treatment done, i would love to hear from you. Thanks.


----------



## ckbe (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi

Come and join us on the "Anyone using Donor Sperm" thread - you'll find loads of us in the same situation at various stages in the treatment / adoption etc etc etc............ you'll find friends!

C x


----------



## sj30 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi c.
Thanks for replying. Can you put me in the right direction of the thread you are talking about. As im new ive not got much of a clue. Thanks.
Sj30 x


----------



## LLM (Dec 9, 2004)

The "Anyone using donor sperm" thread is on the same page as this one and normally near the top of the list!! Come and say hello!

Here's a link to make it simple........ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162893.270

Lou xx


----------



## sj30 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Lou.
Thanks for replying. Did you do treatment using donor sperm or eggs?


----------



## LLM (Dec 9, 2004)

Donor sperm for us!


----------



## sj30 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi. Yes we are the same. As i said we are going in April for our first consultation. If you dont mind me asking how did the treatment go. What was your DH feelings about it all. Im just scared that my DH wont feel as excited as me when the time comes and i worry about it quite a lot.
x


----------

